# What mg of Valium is = to mg of Klonopin



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

So someone stole my klonopin and luckily someone gave me 5 10mg valium pills. I took one earlier and it didn't seem like what a 10mg benzo. would feel like. So is Klonopin way stronger than Valium?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

0.5mgs of klonopin = 10mgs of valium


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Noca said:


> 0.5mgs of klonopin = 10mgs of valium


Not even close. Maybe 1.0mgs - 1.5mgs = 10mgs.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

That sucks, I thought I was getting something alot stronger than 1mg of klonopin.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

AprilEthereal said:


> So someone stole my klonopin and luckily someone gave me 5 10mg valium pills. I took one earlier and it didn't seem like what a 10mg benzo. would feel like. So is Klonopin way stronger than Valium?


yes, klonopin is much stronger. 10mg valium = .5mg klonopin


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Most benzo equivalency charts (not all of them agree) would tell you:

10 mg Valium = 2 mg Ativan = 1 mg Xanax = 0.5 mg Klonopin

I'd say most benzo charts are in error and overstate the potency of Klonopin, showing it to be twice as strong as it really is.

I'm personally not a fan of Klonopin. I think it's so overrated, as it it's somehow magically better than other benzos. Valium is a perfectly good drug, though not used much anymore based on a bad reputation that still follows it even after 30 years.


----------



## Jean (Jan 18, 2007)

UltraShy said:


> Most benzo equivalency charts (not all of them agree) would tell you:
> 
> 10 mg Valium = 2 mg Ativan = 1 mg Xanax = 0.5 mg Klonopin
> 
> I'd say most benzo charts are in error and overstate the potency of Klonopin, showing it to be twice as strong as it really is.


so does that mean it's about equal to xanax? i'd always wondered, considering the bad rep of each...


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Jean said:


> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> > Most benzo equivalency charts (not all of them agree) would tell you:
> ...


using the above chart, xanax would be more potent (10 times more potent). i don't understand the bad rep behind valium, but i suppose it is because it was one of the first benzos to become abused. xanax is fast acting and potent (a combination of the two things that junkies crave)


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Thunder said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > 0.5mgs of klonopin = 10mgs of valium
> ...


http://www.mental-health-today.com/rx/benzo.htm
try, yes noca you are correct.


----------



## Jean (Jan 18, 2007)

LDG 124 said:


> Jean said:
> 
> 
> > UltraShy said:
> ...


no, sorry i was refering to klonopin. is klonopin about equal to xanax?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Jean said:


> LDG 124 said:
> 
> 
> > Jean said:
> ...


klonopin is twice as potent as xanax


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> klonopin is twice as potent as xanax


That is alleged by most benzo equivalency charts. My personal & rather extensive benzo experience tells me this allegation is false, at least when it comes to how they work for me. I'd say the equivalency for these two is more like 1 to 1 -- and there are some charts that would agree with me on this.

If you look around you'll find numerous equivalency charts online and see that there is no universal agreement.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

LDG 124 said:


> i don't understand the bad rep behind valium, but i suppose it is because it was one of the first benzos to become abused.


Valium hit the market in 1963 soon after Librium, the first benzo to be marketed, was introduced in 1960.

Benzos became popular because the prior tranqulizer class was barbiturates and benzos had one significant advantage over barbs: it's almost impossible to die from benzos. Barbs had this problem: they pose a risk of death, either by accident or suicide, especially when mixed with alcohol. People would take their barbs as a sleeping pill and develope a tolerance to the sedative effect (just as happens with the drowsiness effect of benzos), so they'd take more & more over time to get to sleep. Eventually the amount needed to put you to sleep would get ever closer to the fatal dose. The problem was that barbs cause respiratory depression which is how they kill. You don't devolope a tolerance to that with barbs (unlike opiates where patients do developoe a tolerance to the respiratory depression effect, allowing chronic pain patients & junkies alike to take astronomical amounts of drugs like morphine or heroin that would surely kill anyone not used to them).

The great safety of benzos made them wildly popular. Now docs finally had a pill that could calm without having to fear that it might kill too. Just think of Marily Monroe who died from a barb (Nembutal in her case) OD.

Valium went on to become the #1 selling prescription drug during the 1970s. Not unlike how they hand out SSRIs like candy to anybody who asks today.



LDG 124 said:


> xanax is fast acting and *potent* (a combination of the two things that junkies crave)


Actually, Valium enters the brain even faster than Xanax. Both drugs suffer from their popularity. Valium used to be very popular. Xanax currently is very popular -- ranking #10 in terms of prescriptions filled in a recent year. They have a bad reputation because they actually have a reputation and are household names. It's not that Ativan is any less prone to abuse, but it's not a household name just as Klonopin isn't a household name. People can't think negatively of something when they don't even know it exists.

I'd also argue that Xanax is not any more "potent" than Valium. Yes, more potent in that you need less mgs, but 100 mg of Valium will still produce the same effect as 10 mg of Xanax. I don't see how many mgs needed is of any significance. Look at somebody who's totally drunk and you'd say alcohol is a potent drug, especially when you consider it can go as far as producing death. Yet alcohol isn't potent at all in terms of the large quantity needed to produce such extreme intoxication.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Noca said:


> Thunder said:
> 
> 
> > Noca said:
> ...


Go ahead and make yourself happy, personally I don't need some chart off the internet to tell me.  I switched from Valium to 3mg klonopin a day and switched back to 20mg valium after a month because the klonopin sucked. 3mg klonopin was no where near as effective as 20mg valium for me.
I was also on xanax for many years. 1 mg xanax = 10 mg valium but 2 mg a day xanax isn't as good as 20 mg a day of valium because it doesn't last as long. Now I would say xanax is better if I could get 3 or 4 mg a day instead of 30 or 40 mg valium because how long it lasted wouldn't be an issue.
Basing my dosage by the charts I would have to rank klonopin a distant #4 behind valium, xanax and ativan.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> Yet alcohol isn't potent at all in terms of the large quantity needed to produce such extreme intoxication.


you either have a very high alcohol tolerance (which with your xanax history, i suppose you do) or you've never drank absinthe before.


----------



## BJH1988 (Mar 12, 2007)

how come most hospitals use ATIVAN for anesthia and not xanax. Before surgerys and stuff and after they always use ATIVAN and not xanax for sedation. Not because of addiction but because ATIVAN has some property that Xanax does not and it has to do with memory.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

it prolly has to do with the IV. Ive never heard of using xanax or klonopin intervenously.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

LDG 124 said:


> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> > Yet alcohol isn't potent at all in terms of the large quantity needed to produce such extreme intoxication.
> ...


No, my alcohol tolerance is quite ordinary. I'd be falling down drunk just as fast as anybody else.

As for absinthe, I've heard of it though I've never had it. It's green, very expensive, and has some exotic allure due to its history. Allegedly it has some special properties, though everything I've read says it's just a very high proof liquor with a very high price.

I'm sure absinthe could have you falling down drunk since isn't it typically something like 140-proof. Of course, the same thing would happen if you drank other super potent stuff like overproof rum that goes as high as 80% alcohol or Everclear, the vodka for those who demand 95% pure alcohol.

By large amount of alcohol needed to produce extreme intoxication I mean it takes a relatively large volume. Chugging a bottle of fortified wine will likely make you very tipsy, but it contains about 4.5 ounces of alcohol (750 ml bottle @ 18% alc). 4.5 ounces is a hell of a large amount relative to some drugs where there are so potent you measure them in micrograms and most of the pill is filler simply so one can handle such a tiny amount.


----------



## foxtrot (Feb 17, 2007)

UltraShy said:


> LDG 124 said:
> 
> 
> > UltraShy said:
> ...


'real' absinthe (illegal in lots of countries) is made with methanol instead of ethanol (ethanol being the alcoholic part in most other drinks) and is one of the reasons it gets people so messed up


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

foxtrot said:


> 'real' absinthe (illegal in lots of countries) is made with methanol instead of ethanol (ethanol being the alcoholic part in most other drinks) and is one of the reasons it gets people so messed up


What kind or moron would drink potentally fatal wood alcohol? Anybody who does is probably already plenty messed up.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> foxtrot said:
> 
> 
> > 'real' absinthe (illegal in lots of countries) is made with methanol instead of ethanol (ethanol being the alcoholic part in most other drinks) and is one of the reasons it gets people so messed up
> ...


and in fact, edgar allen poe was quite the f-up


----------



## foxtrot (Feb 17, 2007)

UltraShy said:


> foxtrot said:
> 
> 
> > 'real' absinthe (illegal in lots of countries) is made with methanol instead of ethanol (ethanol being the alcoholic part in most other drinks) and is one of the reasons it gets people so messed up
> ...


van gogh cut his ear off whilst drunk on it


----------

